# Sacramento, CA group looking for one more



## cappun (Nov 26, 2004)

Our gaming group is looking for one more player.  We have been playing together for about three years now and just started a Midnight campaign.  We generally meet every other week on a Saturday night.  The members of the group are all in their late-20's to mid-30's and married.  We enjoy role-playing, but do not take ourselves too seriously.  Anyone interested, please email me at cappun2000@yahoo.com.


----------



## Mean DM (Dec 8, 2004)

And the current DM for the group said "Bump".


----------



## Nerak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hmmm - 2?*

Hello Sacramento gamers - I have a friend who recently ran into a D&D forum and called me to ask what the heck it is/was/could be.

I played a lot of original, AD&D, and 2E but have not played since 1995 in a regular game.

He's never played - or at least not a campaign.

So - we're both in the same group as you describe and looking to get into a game - would you be willing to take on 2 - one as a complete newb?

If not, is there a local store (comic or gaming) where we could inquire about other local DMs?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*Forgotten Realms Gaming in Sacto*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

